# How many miles on EBC green versus Red are you getting?



## OldBeater (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello,

Very curious to hear how often do you have to change you green stuff and/or red stuff pads? From what i can read, green stuff has to get replaced basically yearly? Curious what red stuff is like.


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

OldBeater said:


> Hello,
> 
> Very curious to hear how often do you have to change you green stuff and/or red stuff pads? From what i can read, green stuff has to get replaced basically yearly? Curious what red stuff is like.



I can't really answer your question directly since I haven't compared the two but I just wanted to point out that any answer is going to be totally circumstantial, people have different setups, drive in different conditions and with different habits, among many other variables. I don't think you'll get a definitive answer, I'd choose them based on application more than wear rate personally, but that's just me. Also, it's my understanding that EBC pads, while they perform phenomenally, are prone to loooong break-in periods and are quite screechy, especially before that break-in is complete. Just something to bear in mind and, contrary to how they are advertised, are harsh on rotors. They have a bit of a reputation for that.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I certainly would agree with the statement about the greens ruining rotors. I certainly will never use EBC brake pads again for that reason. There are better options out there. I'm no racer wannabe, I just want a good brake pad that does not make noise, does not ruin rotors, and lastly keep the wheels clean. If that looses a couple feet on stopping, I'm good with that.


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

+1

I've liked Posi-quiet and StopTech pads I've tried. Hawk gets a lot of attention in this community, personally think they are overrated tbh. Performance isn't any better than the aforementioned and a majority of Hawk pads dust like a mofo.

I've just been using the StopTech 309 series sport pads since I put my ST40 BBK in and I have no complaints. Pads are silent, bite is consistent and strong, high fade resistance, break-in easily. Dust is moderate, not great but not bad. Good enough for me. Put the same ST pad type in the rear (sized for stock brake setup in rear of course).


----------



## OldBeater (Jan 13, 2017)

Perhaps I need to do more research. Basically, looking for more stopping power and less dust than the OEM stuff. I am willing to give up on either for quiet brakes though.


----------

